# Where my pup may come from



## RSharpe75 (Oct 12, 2018)

Was expecting to have a pup in late January but unfortunately the mating didn't take. Extremely disappointed as the site was Pike del Lupo Nero and I have long admired that dog.

Anyway, what do you think of this possible breeding: https://en.working-dog.com/breed/Hohenburg-31489/planning

Should happen Jan/Feb and I've already asked the breeder to keep me informed. And just like that, disappointment turned back into excitement.

Would genuinely love to hear what anyone thinks about the pairing.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

From a health point, the pairing looks great: the sire is DM normal so that's one concern out of the way, hips and elbows for parents, grandparents are all good. Also they are all titled. If that is what I were looking for, I would put a deposit down. Good luck and hope this time it is successful!


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

Why not wait for the bitch's next cycle and try again. If the combo is special enough then it's worth the wait. I say, cuz I just did it.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I might worry about the female's NZ elbows, but she seems to have produced normal in her first litter. I would just want to know that the male she is bred to is genetically a good elbow producer. That is the only thing I see, when looking quickly, that would make me hesitate.


----------

